# Walter Steuart's Collections and Observations



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Walter Steuart's _Collections and Observations: Concerning the Worship, Discipline, and Government of the Church of Scotland_ (1709)? Thoughts?


----------



## MW (Aug 18, 2006)

Worth obtaining as a ready reference, but it has no ecclesiastical authority apart from the enactments it refers to. These enactments are not always word for word and require you to double check originals. It is praiseworthy as a first attempt in the post-Revolution period to formulate what we now call a practice and procedure. Thankfully it evolved!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 18, 2006)

Matthew, Pardovan's _Collections_ were also used in the American colonies as what we would call here a Book of Church Order, or as you say a manuel of practice and procedure. Certainly it is a valuable historical reference for 18th century Presbyterian policy and practice. It was recently cited in Stuart Jones' article in the 2006 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_, "Presbyterian Due Process: A Scottish and American Recovery of Procedural Canons," 28-42. I referenced it in my article on Lining of the Psalms (here) and more extensively in "The Religious Observance of Christmas and â€˜Holy Daysâ€™ in American Presbyterianism" (full article here) 


> The early American Presbyterians used this book as an exposition of their discipline. [54] â€œOne manual, by Steuart of Pardovan, is referred to in early American Presbyterian records as designed to serve the future as a paradigm of polity.â€ [55] Robert J. Breckinridge (1800-1871) wrote in 1843, â€œFrom the earliest period of the church in America, the Collections of Pardovan have been its rule of discipline, and the general principles therein embodied as essentially our own; and that work was made the basis of a portion of our present standards when they were compiled.â€ [56] Ashbel Green recalled, â€œWhen I was preparing for the gospel ministry, I was directed to read the Scotch collections of Steuart of Pardovan, as a book of authority on the government and discipline of the Presbyterian Church.â€ [57] Official records make this clear as well. â€œArticle 5th: The rules of our discipline and the form of process in our church judicatures, are contained in Pardovanâ€™s (alias Stewartâ€™s) collections in conjunction with the acts of our own Synodâ€¦â€. [58]
> ------------
> [54] Walter Steuart of Pardovan, Collections and Observations Concerning the Worship, Discipline, and Government of the Church of Scotland in four books. There are many editions of this work (first edition, Edinburgh, 1709). It is referenced by book, chapter and paragraph.
> 
> ...


 http://www.naphtali.com/coldwell/book/Pardovan/details/2147.html


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 18, 2006)

FYI. A first edition of Pardovan is on sale for $295 at abebooks. It is a worn copy, which is usual, and a mint condition copy would probably cost a mint. It was bundled with other laws of the church of Scotland and published in 1836 and that may be had more cheaply maybe. My edition as noted above is a 1770 edition.
http://www.antiqbook.com/boox/noa/1588.shtml


----------



## MW (Aug 18, 2006)

Chris, thankyou for the quote. Was there any point at which the book was officially adopted by the American church, and thus became regulative of polity? Blessings!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 18, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of Matthew; only informally as far as I know. Of course given the times, informal is about as good as can be expected. Interesting question though!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2006)

Googlebooks now has a copy of Pardovan's Collections online in full of the same edition as I have (Gray, 1770) at *http://tinyurl.com/ykbn5s


*


----------

